

Why Response Design is a Waste of Time - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2013/09/03/responsive-design-waste-time/

======
jeena
I disagree strongly with the premiss. HTML and CSS are designed to make this
easy. It only gets complicated if you don't quite understand the concepts and
hardcode lots of stuff.

